# Maternity Benefit effect Jobseekers Benefit claim by husband



## Mag2006 (24 Jul 2009)

Hi,

I am currently on maternity leave and getting my Maternity Benefit every week, but I was on a year long contract before I went on maternity leave so got my P45 when I finished. I still have my P45 at home, should I send it into the social welfare to support husbands claim or hang onto it until next Jan when Maternity Benefit finishes and make my own claim for JB then?. 
Husband lost his job the week after I started maternity leave and is getting jobseekers benefit and also claiming for our 2 kids.
So, to say the least we are really struggling..
I was wondering can my husband claim anything for me eventhough I am on max maternity benefit which is €280.
Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## Black Sheep (24 Jul 2009)

Sorry, no good news for you


----------



## Mag2006 (24 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the useful reply!.

What I am asking is this!.

I am on Maternity Benefit, he is on Jobseekers, can he put a claim in for me or am I considered supporting myself on the MB?. I just want to make sure we are making the correct claims while he is out of work.
Also, what should I do with my P45?.


----------



## gipimann (24 Jul 2009)

As Blacksheep said, there is no good news - your husband cannot claim for you as you have a SW income of your own.

Keep your P45 until you either start work again, or make a jobseeker's benefit claim (after your maternity benefit ends).  You can hand the P45 to your new employer or to the SW office.


----------

